# Change LED on Boss pedal



## knowledge_6 (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone know where there is a DIY to change the LED on boss pedals?

or even a DIY guide to mod pedals for high cut etc


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

knowledge_6 said:


> Anyone know where there is a DIY to change the LED on boss pedals?
> 
> or even a DIY guide to mod pedals for high cut etc


Is the LED blown? Usually it's just an indicator. Something else may be wrong in the pedal and is not toggling the LED.

Normally the LED lasts forever. If its blown you may have to find out what blew it out.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

knowledge_6 said:


> Anyone know where there is a DIY to change the LED on boss pedals?
> 
> or even a DIY guide to mod pedals for high cut etc


Check Brian Wampler's IndyGuitarist.com site. I'm sure there's a high cut mod for delays in there. As for the LED: not too hard really. Desolder the LED that's in there now. Drop in your new one and you're done. Pay attention to the polarity on the LED. Otherwise there's not really anything else to explain.


----------



## knowledge_6 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> Is the LED blown? Usually it's just an indicator. Something else may be wrong in the pedal and is not toggling the LED.
> 
> Normally the LED lasts forever. If its blown you may have to find out what blew it out.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


no not blown.. sorry i should of specified.. i just want it to have a blue one just cause the ones i have have blue LED's.. haha call it cheesy :banana:... but if it was easy enough i'd just do it on a day i had nothing better to do


----------



## knowledge_6 (Jul 16, 2007)

Brian Wampler's IndyGuitarist.com site charges for a book. hehe it's 14.95 to even download it.. i dun think i need this for more then one mod.. blah... no one wants to share their knowledge for free anymore haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

knowledge_6 said:


> Brian Wampler's IndyGuitarist.com site charges for a book. hehe it's 14.95 to even download it.. i dun think i need this for more then one mod.. blah... no one wants to share their knowledge for free anymore haha


Absolutes are always inaccurate. I told you how to mod your LED for free.

His book is worth the $14.95 he charges.


----------



## knowledge_6 (Jul 16, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Absolutes are always inaccurate. I told you how to mod your LED for free.
> 
> His book is worth the $14.95 he charges.


haha i know u told me for free and thank you ; >

i was just kidding around .. i'll probably get it from >Pedal Mods

they send u instructions and the parts to do it ; >


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Boss mounts the led on it's own mini circuit board. You'll need a philips screwdriver, and the leds are the smaller ones, can't remember the sizes, I think the large ones are 5mm and the small ones 3mm. Observe polarity and desolder, using a desolder tool or dry wick and then mount the new one. Don't lose the little plastic legs they set the height of the led.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

knowledge_6 said:


> i'll probably get it from >Pedal Mods they send u instructions and the parts to do it ; >


Very cool site. Thank you for sharing that link. :smile:


----------



## knowledge_6 (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks guys for all your help..

now to go find me a boss dd-3


----------

